# Chris & Sonichu - Guest See Only



## Null (May 25, 2013)

Sorry for the inconvenience to our resident lurkers, but I've temporarily locked off reading access to the Chris forum. You'll have to register an account.


----------



## Cask of Amontillado (Jan 7, 2021)

Yeah, hi. I've watched some docu about Christine Weston Chandler, (fka Chritopher Weston Chandler). In fact, I was just like him.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Jan 7, 2021)

AmontiladoCask said:


> Yeah, hi. I've watched some docu about Christine Weston Chandler, (fka Chritopher Weston Chandler). In fact, I was just like him.


Please, tell me more


----------



## Cask of Amontillado (Jan 7, 2021)

Jaded Optimist said:


> Please, tell me more


Guy with autism, had sense of entitlement, got a job twice (and if I don't get another job, I'll end up becoming a freeloader), visual artist and college dropout.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Jan 7, 2021)

AmontiladoCask said:


> Guy with autism, had sense of entitlement, got a job twice (and if I don't get another job, I'll end up becoming a freeloader), visual artist and college dropout.


Cool, no1curr


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Jan 7, 2021)

AmontiladoCask said:


> Guy with autism, had sense of entitlement, got a job twice (and if I don't get another job, I'll end up becoming a freeloader), visual artist and college dropout.


I mean you're obviously still pretty autistic.


----------



## Cask of Amontillado (Jan 7, 2021)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> I mean you're obviously still pretty autistic.


Correct. In some ways I'm just like Chris-Chan. But aside from making artworks, I make song remixes.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Jan 7, 2021)

AmontiladoCask said:


> Correct. In some ways I'm just like Chris-Chan. But aside from making artworks, I make song remixes.


If your music is as good as the artwork you linked in another thread I'm sure we're in for a jolly time.


----------



## Larkin N Likin (Jan 7, 2021)

AmontiladoCask said:


> Correct. In some ways I'm just like Chris-Chan. But aside from making artworks, I make song remixes.


When the new remix dropping? You need to have a duel premier dude. Release on Kiwi Farms, and release on your personal Facebook page at the same time, that way you cover all your bases and ensure maximum profits and exposure.

EDIT: nvm you're actually really easy to dox, so I suggest deleting your account.
EDIT 2: Apparently accounts can't be deleted. Haha whoopsies.


----------



## gangweedfan (Jan 12, 2021)

who is chris???? whats a sonichu


----------



## Crunchy Oats (Jan 15, 2021)

How did I find this? Where am I?


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Jan 15, 2021)

NIGGER


----------



## LiveFromNS (Jan 16, 2021)

Is this the oldest thread necro in history of the board? Last post before Chris Jr. posted was 7 1/2 years ago, and it was the only post in the thread.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jan 20, 2021)

Since someone necro'd a thread from 2013, I'll might as well post as if it's 2013.

Nice autism.


----------

